# Weekly Competition 2021-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 R2 F U2 F' R U' R' U2 F2
*2. *R U' F U' R U2 R2 F' U2 F R
*3. *U2 R' U2 F U2 R F' U2 F R U2
*4. *R' U' F U' R U' R2 U' R U R
*5. *U R' F U2 R U R' U2 F U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L B2 L' U2 D2 B' U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L' B2 R U
*2. *F' R' D B2 U2 R' L' F' R' L2 U' L' F2 U2 L D2 L2 B2
*3. *U D2 F' L B' D2 F R2 L2 F D' L F2 L D2 B2 U2 D2
*4. *L B' D' L2 D L U D' R F' B2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 L' D'
*5. *D R F U2 R2 B D2 R' U D2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D R2 B D

*4x4x4*
*1. *R F R' D L' U2 R' F R' U' B2 F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 Fw2 R' D Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U2 D L' D2 B2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D2 L' Fw Uw' L' U' D Fw' B' Uw'
*2. *U L2 D' L' B' F' R' F2 R U' B2 R2 L2 D2 B F R2 F' Uw2 L' Fw2 F L' B Uw2 B D2 Fw2 R Uw2 F' Uw' L Fw2 Uw' L Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw R2 D2 Rw' U2
*3. *L' R' B2 R2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 U R F R2 D L R' D' L2 U' Uw2 B L Uw2 F Rw2 R' F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 B' R' Uw R2 Fw2 L Uw2 Rw L Uw' U' Rw Uw B2 L
*4. *U' F D B' R B U' F' D2 R L B2 U2 R' B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 Fw2 R U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R U' D L Fw2 Rw2 D Fw' D' F B Rw2 L' Uw Rw2 B' Rw' U Rw2 U2
*5. *L2 D2 B2 U F D F' R B' D2 L' F2 L D2 L U2 L R2 F2 B2 Uw2 L F' U2 B' R' Fw2 Uw2 R B' R2 F' L' Uw' R2 F' U' L Fw Rw' D2 Fw2 L2 B R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' Bw Fw Rw' Fw' R' D2 B2 L2 Rw' B2 Dw2 L' D' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 D2 Dw' Lw Uw2 Fw2 D U Lw Bw2 Dw' F' Fw Rw2 Bw' R2 L D2 B2 Dw Fw' D F' Fw2 R Uw' Dw F2 R' F2 B2 Uw U2 Bw R' Dw' F B' Uw' D2 F2 Uw' B'
*2. *L2 Bw2 R2 Dw Lw' Fw' R2 Dw' B Dw B R' Lw Bw2 F' Dw2 L' D2 Dw Bw2 D Fw2 F B' Lw' R2 L Rw Fw2 Uw Lw2 F' L' Rw Bw D' U Uw2 Lw Fw' L Uw2 L' Bw2 U' D Lw2 Rw Uw D F2 U2 D Fw2 U2 F2 Rw Bw Rw' F2
*3. *Dw Uw2 L2 R' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw R Fw2 Uw2 Lw L R' Fw' D Fw' Dw' Fw U' Fw2 U Bw2 R' Bw' Dw' Bw2 F D' Dw' U2 R' Bw2 U2 B R D2 R' Rw Bw2 Fw' L' U Lw' U2 Fw2 U2 Lw U' Lw Bw' D L U Lw2 Rw' B2 Dw2 D' R'
*4. *Fw F' Bw2 D Bw2 Uw' U' B Dw' U F2 L' B2 Rw2 Lw' L2 Fw2 Uw D' Lw Bw2 R' U Lw2 L F2 Fw2 Rw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' B Rw F' Fw Uw' B F' Fw2 Dw2 L U Lw R Dw F' L F' U' Bw' Lw' Dw' R' Dw2 Fw Lw Uw U' Bw' Uw'
*5. *L B' F2 Bw' R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' B2 F Lw Fw2 B' F2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 U B' L' F Uw2 L Dw Uw2 D2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 F2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 B' F' Lw2 U' Lw Uw L' B' U Uw' Fw' Bw D Fw' Uw' Fw' F B' Bw Rw Dw Bw F2 L2 B Dw' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 3Rw' B 3Uw Dw Rw' F2 3Rw2 F2 D2 B' Lw Uw 3Fw U2 B' L Uw L Dw 3Rw Fw U Uw' F2 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw 3Fw Rw2 F' L U2 3Uw2 3Rw2 L2 3Fw B2 3Rw' R 3Fw2 B' D2 Fw' U' L' Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 Lw' R F2 Rw 3Fw2 L2 B F' 3Rw' Fw Dw Rw2 Lw2 3Fw Bw' Fw Rw' D2 U R' 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw Dw' Bw2 Dw Rw Bw'
*2. *3Rw' D Uw2 Bw L 3Uw2 Dw2 R' Bw2 F' Rw2 L Lw Uw' Fw D R' L2 Bw' Fw F2 L2 Fw' L' B2 D' Rw2 3Rw Bw2 U Lw' 3Rw2 Dw2 D2 Fw2 F Rw 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 F' U 3Uw 3Fw B 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw Uw D2 Fw' Uw D Dw2 Bw2 3Fw2 U' 3Rw 3Fw L2 Fw Lw Uw' L Bw' R2 Dw F' 3Rw2 3Uw D' Rw2 L' R 3Fw Bw 3Rw L2
*3. *Fw2 Bw2 U F L Lw' 3Rw2 B' Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 U' R' U Dw2 L' Rw' 3Fw Uw' U D' Lw' Rw Bw' R' Fw' D2 Lw' F' Rw B' Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw Lw' Uw F L' 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw Rw' Dw 3Rw Dw' F2 Bw2 Fw 3Rw Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw' F' B 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw U' Fw2 Rw' B' Lw2 Bw2 Uw' L' U2 Fw2 Lw2 B' U2 Fw 3Uw2 R'
*4. *U' Uw2 3Uw' F' Dw' R' F Bw Uw Bw' 3Fw2 Rw Uw Lw' 3Fw2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw' Fw 3Fw' Bw' 3Uw R2 3Rw2 3Uw Bw Lw' F2 Lw2 U 3Fw Uw 3Fw' Fw' F2 R2 U' R' Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw2 F2 3Rw' Rw' Fw2 F Lw2 R' 3Rw' Fw' F' R' 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Fw' L2 Dw U' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Dw U Fw F2 Uw' B Uw2 L' B2 Dw2 3Uw
*5. *3Fw' F' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Rw' D' 3Rw2 Fw' Uw' Dw 3Fw' B' Dw' Bw2 F' R2 3Uw B R2 Lw2 Fw B' D2 L2 Rw' U' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw Bw Fw R Fw L2 Bw' 3Fw' U 3Fw Uw Fw2 Rw U' F Fw U2 Lw' Rw 3Fw2 Bw Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' R2 D L2 Bw' Dw' F2 Fw' Bw' U2 F2 Uw' 3Fw' Bw R' Fw Bw B Dw Fw2 L2 Bw 3Fw B2 Dw' L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Fw' Lw' R L' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw' U2 3Bw' 3Dw Dw2 R Bw Rw' F' R F2 B D' Bw Dw2 B' 3Bw2 3Dw2 U Rw' D2 3Bw2 Lw' L 3Dw' 3Uw U' Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw' F 3Uw2 L' Fw Bw2 3Rw D 3Bw 3Dw' B' R2 3Fw' 3Rw U' 3Fw R Dw2 3Lw2 Lw 3Fw' Fw2 R 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Fw Uw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 B2 3Bw2 U' 3Uw' B F' Uw Dw U L Rw' Fw2 Dw' Fw' R2 U Fw' 3Fw' R2 3Bw 3Rw' Rw2 L' D' 3Dw U 3Bw2 L 3Dw L2 3Fw F2
*2. *Lw L Fw' 3Bw' 3Dw 3Uw 3Bw2 Rw D2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Lw' Dw 3Lw' Bw' Rw2 U2 Bw 3Rw' Lw' 3Dw' Rw' R' B2 Rw 3Lw' 3Fw2 Uw L 3Uw' L Uw F2 Dw2 Rw U' 3Dw2 Dw2 F 3Dw2 U 3Lw' 3Bw Lw' F 3Bw 3Lw Rw2 3Fw Fw2 Bw' L 3Dw' Fw' Bw' R' Bw' F' 3Lw R2 Dw2 Uw F2 3Rw2 R L' 3Uw' F2 Fw' B' 3Lw' F Lw' F' 3Uw' R Uw Dw2 3Rw Dw' F' Uw' 3Dw2 Rw B U' 3Lw' 3Rw Rw2 Dw L' Fw' D 3Rw Rw2 3Bw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw
*3. *L2 D' Fw' B' 3Fw2 F Dw' 3Rw U' 3Lw' U2 3Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw U2 3Bw2 3Lw 3Dw Uw2 3Bw' Fw Bw' Rw U' Rw 3Fw' L' 3Lw U' 3Dw2 Uw' Rw' 3Bw2 R' 3Lw Lw' B2 Uw2 R' 3Lw2 Bw' L 3Uw2 D' Fw L2 F 3Rw Rw B 3Uw' D U' F R 3Rw U2 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw' Bw2 Dw2 3Fw' U2 Lw' U2 F2 U F2 Uw2 3Fw' Rw L2 Dw D L R2 U 3Uw' F2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Bw' 3Uw' L' 3Bw2 Rw Lw 3Dw2 3Rw' F' Uw2 F 3Fw Lw L
*4. *L' R 3Rw' Dw L Uw' R2 3Bw U' 3Uw F Fw2 D' B' 3Dw2 3Uw 3Lw' Uw Rw Lw R L' 3Lw 3Fw D2 Rw 3Rw Bw 3Rw Uw' D' 3Uw2 L Rw2 B Lw Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 Uw' B Fw' 3Uw' 3Lw R2 Bw2 Lw R' Dw' F' 3Fw' Fw' Bw' D' 3Uw' Dw Bw' R2 3Rw' U D Lw2 L F' 3Dw2 F2 B2 3Rw' D2 Lw2 3Rw 3Dw2 Bw' R2 3Fw2 Dw' Lw 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw F2 3Bw2 L2 F 3Lw 3Dw2 Rw' Lw' 3Bw' Rw' B F2 3Bw' R Uw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 Rw Uw2
*5. *F2 3Lw R' 3Rw' 3Dw2 F' Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw Rw Uw U' 3Rw2 Bw2 R2 D2 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 R2 Bw' Rw' Bw 3Fw' D' Lw2 R' D Rw2 3Bw' D Bw 3Rw2 Bw D' Bw B' R2 D 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw2 D2 Lw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw' B' 3Fw2 R' B R 3Dw Bw2 R2 L Rw' 3Dw2 3Lw Lw2 Uw 3Uw' Rw2 Bw 3Lw L' 3Bw2 Fw' R' Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 R' U Uw2 R2 Bw Uw2 3Dw' R2 3Bw' R L D2 3Rw' 3Bw2 B2 R L2 Fw D Bw B R 3Dw' Fw B' 3Bw2 3Fw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U R' F R F' U2 F' R U'
*2. *U R' U2 F U2 R U2 R' U' F' R
*3. *U R2 U' F R U R U2 F' R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 L2 D' R B U F' L R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D' B2 R2 B Rw' Uw2
*2. *F2 D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B2 L' F' R' F' D B' U L F U' L Fw' Uw2
*3. *D' R' B' D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D B R F2 D U2 F L' R' D2 Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 U B' R' F D F' D U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 L' D Fw2 L D2 Fw2 D' B2 L' Fw' Uw2 F2 U2 R' F' Rw Fw' Uw2 D2 R' Fw2 Rw' x y
*2. *B' R' B L2 B' U2 B2 R F' U L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 R Uw2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F B2 L2 Uw' Fw2 D2 R F D Fw Rw' Uw Rw L Uw F' z
*3. *B' D F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D B R' D' B' D B' R2 Uw2 L B' R Fw2 L U2 Fw2 Uw2 F' L B' Rw2 Uw' L Fw2 F' D Rw F Rw' F' Rw2 Fw' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Dw' Rw U R' Dw' Rw' Lw F2 Lw Dw2 F Uw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 L2 Rw Dw B' F Lw2 L2 Uw Fw Dw Lw' U2 Bw2 U' Lw F Dw2 Fw' Dw F2 Bw2 Fw' Uw B2 R2 L2 U' Rw' U' D' R2 Rw2 Fw' F Bw2 Uw2 Lw' R2 L2 D' Lw' D2 Lw2 3Uw2
*2. *Fw2 Dw2 L2 R Bw Rw Fw Bw L2 Lw2 Uw' R' Lw2 B' Lw2 R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 R2 Lw2 U' Uw D' Dw2 R2 Rw F Uw' Dw2 F' Rw2 B' Rw B L2 D Bw' Lw' R D2 Rw2 R F Lw' U' B' R Bw Uw2 D2 L' R' B' Bw2 Uw' F2 R' U2 Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw2
*3. *Lw2 R2 Fw' D' Rw' U D' B U2 L' F L D B Rw2 L2 Uw2 L2 R2 Uw' Fw' Bw2 D2 Dw' R' Fw Rw Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' U' F R' Uw2 D Lw2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' Uw' L Dw Fw' Lw Dw2 Bw' Lw L' Fw2 Rw Fw' Bw2 Rw Uw 3Fw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw2 F2 D2 Lw 3Uw Lw2 U2 3Fw2 Dw' D2 Uw2 Fw 3Fw2 B 3Uw2 D2 Rw D Bw U' Lw Bw2 Dw 3Rw Bw2 Lw' Bw F' L' Uw Bw2 Dw 3Fw' D2 Fw2 3Fw Rw Uw2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw L' Uw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 3Uw' U2 3Rw' 3Fw' R' Fw' Rw' Bw L' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 F2 3Rw Rw2 3Uw B Dw' L' Uw L U D Rw2 Dw D' Fw2 Lw Bw' 3Rw2 F' R2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Bw2 L 3Fw' 3Dw B' R 3Uw' R2 3Fw F2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw B2 Rw2 3Rw2 U 3Fw 3Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw D Uw' 3Dw2 3Bw Fw R' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Dw' Uw2 R' U' L2 Rw' D' 3Lw' 3Dw' Bw2 R2 D2 U' L B' Uw Dw F' U Lw2 B' Lw 3Dw Fw2 R2 D' Uw2 Fw' R' Uw B' 3Lw' 3Uw' Uw' F' Uw Bw 3Bw 3Lw2 3Dw L' 3Rw' U' Dw L 3Dw D2 Rw Fw' 3Dw' Dw2 Rw2 3Lw' Dw Fw Lw U L' 3Dw' Bw2 3Bw 3Dw2 3Fw F' Dw2 3Bw' Uw' 3Uw x y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L F2 B R2 D L' F' U2 D R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L' U Rw
*2. *U' F' R L D' F2 U' D R B F2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 D Rw2
*3. *U' L F' L' U B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' D2 F2 L' U L2
*4. *L2 D' L U F D L' U' B U D' F2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 Fw' Uw
*5. *L' U2 D' R B D' F' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L' D' L2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *F2 D R2 F U' D2 R' D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' D' R' B2 R' D Rw' Uw'
*7. *L2 F L2 B D L' U' D R2 U2 R D2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 B D Fw Uw2
*8. *B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R' B' R' D' B2 U2 R F2 U' L' B F' Rw'
*9. *U2 B L D2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R D B2 U' B D2 L2 U L2 U2 Rw Uw'
*10. *R' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' L' D F' U2 R U R2 F' U2 Rw Uw
*11. *R2 D B D' F' B2 D2 L D L' U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 U Fw
*12. *R' U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 D2 L D F2 U R' D' B' D F2 D2 B2 Rw2
*13. *B U' F D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L U R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R F Rw Uw'
*14. *F D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' D L U2 F2 R B U B2 L' F U2 Fw' Uw
*15. *L F B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D F' D2 U2 R' D2 U' L B F' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *U' F2 L' B' U2 L' U2 B' L' D L' B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U Rw' Uw2
*17. *D F' D F2 L' F2 R2 B R F' D2 R2 L' B2 U2 R D2 U' Rw' Uw
*18. *B D R2 B2 R' F2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' D2 L F2 R' B2 L2 Fw Uw'
*19. *F' U2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R' U' R F2 L B F' L2 D F2 D Fw' Uw'
*20. *U' R' D B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F D B2 D' U L2 U F L Fw
*21. *D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 F D U' B' F2 L2 R' U B U2 R' B Rw' Uw'
*22. *B2 F R2 B D2 B U2 F2 R' B' D' R2 U' B F2 L' D F2 D Fw' Uw'
*23. *B F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F L' D' U L2 D2 B' L Fw Uw'
*24. *B2 D' U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F D2 L F2 L' U B' R F2 R2 F Rw2 Uw
*25. *F L2 B2 D B2 D F R D2 R' L2 B U2 B2 D2 B L2 B L2 Fw
*26. *R' D' L U B R' B R2 F' U B2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 Fw Uw2
*27. *U2 F2 L F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 D B D F' L2 U' L2 B' L' Fw
*28. *L B2 R' F' R2 D2 F' R2 B D2 R2 L' D L D' B F U L Fw'
*29. *R F' U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F U2 R' D2 U' R D2 F2 U' F' U' Rw2 Uw
*30. *F2 D L F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 L' B' R2 B' R2 U' R U' Rw Uw
*31. *R' U' F2 B R' B' L2 D' L B2 L D2 R B2 D2 R B2 R' D' Fw'
*32. *B' L' D2 B D2 B' F' L2 D2 B' D2 U2 R' U B2 L2 B' L' D Fw
*33. *R2 D R2 B F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L' D2 B F L F' U F2 R2
*34. *D' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U B R' D2 L B D' B2 R' D F2 L2
*35. *F L2 F2 U2 L' U B L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 B2 U D' F2 R D L2 Fw
*36. *F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D F D B R B R' B' L F R' F Rw Uw
*37. *B2 U F D2 L2 R F2 D2 L D2 R' F' L D' U' B L B2 Rw'
*38. *U2 F' L2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 L' D' B2 L R' B' D' R' F' D Rw2 Uw2
*39. *B' D' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' F U' R F2 D B2 F L' D' L2 Uw'
*40. *D' F2 R' L B L2 U L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 L F2 D Rw2
*41. *B R' U2 B' R' U D2 L U2 B' U2 B' R2 B D2 F2 U2 L D' Fw' Uw
*42. *F2 D2 L U2 L2 R' U2 B2 D' R B2 L2 B' D' F' R' F' D2 L Fw' Uw'
*43. *R' F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F U B2 L U B2 R2 D' R D Rw2 Uw'
*44. *F' L B2 U L D' R2 F2 D B2 D U' B F R' D' L B U2 Fw' Uw'
*45. *R2 B2 U R' U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L' F L' R U' B' D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*46. *R2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D R F' L' D2 U B2 U' B2 Rw Uw'
*47. *U2 D' B' R' F' B' L2 F L' D R' U2 D2 R B2 L B Rw2 Uw2
*48. *U2 L' D2 L U2 L' U2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 D' L U' F R D F' R' Fw Uw'
*49. *B U' R' L D' L2 F B2 D B' F2 U2 R L2 F2 R F2 R F2 R Uw
*50. *D' R' D L U' B' D B R' L D2 B' U2 F' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 Rw Uw2
*51. *R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' L F D2 F' L2 R' D U R D U Fw
*52. *R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B D B R' B D2 F2 U' R U L' D Rw2 Uw
*53. *U2 R B' D' F L U' B' U2 R' U D2 L' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 R2 Fw Uw
*54. *L2 F' U2 R B U' L2 U R L' D F2 L D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L Uw
*55. *D' R2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 D R F2 U B F D' B U Fw Uw'
*56. *L B2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 D' F D2 R2 F U R' U2 B Rw2 Uw'
*57. *F2 R' B R2 F' R2 F D2 R2 D2 B' L' B2 L' F2 U' R2 B' L D' Rw'
*58. *B' R F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B R' B2 R D' R' U' B2 R' Fw' Uw
*59. *F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B L2 B2 L R' B F2 U B F R' Fw Uw'
*60. *D2 R U' D2 R U' F' D' B L2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 F R D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*61. *R2 F D L U F2 L F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 Rw Uw
*62. *L2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 U' B2 L F R2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 U Fw' Uw2
*63. *B' D2 L B2 L2 F R2 F R2 B' R F2 R' B2 D F L D' Rw' Uw2
*64. *D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B D' R2 U' L B2 D' U' F2 Rw' Uw2
*65. *B2 L2 F' R2 U B R B' D' L F2 R B2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 L F Rw2
*66. *B' R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L R' U F' U2 R2 F D2 U' F' Uw'
*67. *U F D R B U2 F U B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 R' Fw' Uw'
*68. *D B R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B F' L D2 F' L' U2 F2 R Fw Uw2
*69. *U2 L' B R' U2 B2 R' U2 F' R B' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 Rw'
*70. *F2 D U2 F2 L B2 L2 R' F2 U2 F U2 L' B' D' R U' L' R Fw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R D R B U' B L2 U2 R2 D L
*2. *U2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R' D2 F2 L' F2 U' F' R B L2 F2
*3. *F' R D' B F2 D2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F R' D2 R2 F2 R B R2
*4. *F R2 D' R2 B' L2 B U2 F' D2 F R' D L2 D R2 F U B'
*5. *U2 R F' R F' B' L' B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L B R' L' U' B R2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 B' L2 D2 R U'
*2. *F L2 U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 L2 R' D2 B U2 F' D' U' R' F L
*3. *B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B D R D B' L U F2 R2 B L'
*4. *U R D' B' R2 L U2 L2 F D2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R
*5. *R' D' B' U' L D2 B R2 B L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' R' B' F2 U2 L2 B R' B L'
*2. *B D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R' U B D L F R U B2 D
*3. *F2 L U L F2 R2 B' U2 R2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 U' B2
*4. *L2 D2 R' F' U2 L' B2 D B2 U' R' F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R L2
*5. *U F2 D' F D B' R2 D2 R' L U2 L U' B' U F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L U' R L F D L2 F2 U2 F B2 R' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' F' L D R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U R' D' F2 L' B U2 R2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F R2 B' D2 F' D2 F' L D' L F L U' F2 D B' U' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 U' R U2
*3. *R' D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F U2 F' D F' R' D B2 D2 R2
*4. *L U2 B' R2 L2 F L2 F B2 R2 U2 D B' U' F D' B R D' L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' R' U2 F' U2 L Uw2 Fw2 F B Uw R' D' F L' Uw' R Fw' Uw L F' Uw R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R' U R F U2 F R U
*3. *F' D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 U L' U R2 B2 F2 D U2 B' F' U'
*4. *D' F2 U D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 L' U2 B2 U2 B' D' F B R U Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 D2 Rw2 F L2 F' Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw2 L B' Fw D' F2 Uw' L2 Fw R'
*5. *Uw' Dw D' R2 D2 Bw2 D L' B2 D' Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw B' D2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 D Bw' B2 Lw' Rw2 U D2 Fw' Dw Lw' Dw Uw Rw Bw2 B' R2 Lw2 B' D Dw2 L2 D L F2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 U Fw2 U R D2 Dw' U Uw2 B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R F' R2 U' R U2 R' U' F
*3. *B R B' F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D' B R2 D2 R D L B' R2
*4. *B2 R' B' D2 F' R2 B' F' R2 L2 D2 U' B D L F' L2 F L' Fw2 Uw2 R F' D2 L Fw2 U2 B F Rw2 R' D2 Uw' L' F U L2 Fw Rw' F' R2 B' Uw Fw2
*5. *Uw' U2 Rw' L U' L U' Lw Uw Lw' R L2 Rw' Fw U F' L' Fw2 L2 F' Uw D2 R2 B D' Dw' L' Rw2 U' Uw2 Dw L Rw' Fw2 B2 D Bw Uw2 Fw' F Dw' D2 Uw' B Uw2 B F Lw' Fw D' Bw' Rw L2 D' Dw' B' R2 U2 B Rw
*6. *3Fw' Lw2 R 3Uw B Fw Dw Fw' R F' Uw' D' U2 F' 3Rw' Lw' Rw2 Dw 3Rw' L Bw' U' 3Uw2 D2 Rw' R' U' L 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Dw Lw F2 3Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 U L' Lw Bw2 3Fw R' Uw' Lw2 F Lw' D' U' L' 3Rw' 3Uw 3Rw2 R Lw' L D Uw' Dw2 3Rw' L' R Fw B 3Rw Bw' B Dw' L' 3Uw Uw' F2 R' B2 Lw Dw' D 3Uw Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U2 F U2 F' U R U R F'
*3. *R' U F' B' D L2 F U2 L2 F' R F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L D'
*4. *U' B' R' F2 D2 F2 R L U2 L B2 L' U R' L' D' U' L2 F D2 Rw2 U Fw2 U' B' Uw2 U Rw2 U' F' Uw2 R2 D2 Rw D Fw2 U2 F Rw Fw' Uw' Fw L' Fw2 B' R'
*5. *Rw B2 Lw2 Fw' D Uw' R2 Lw' Dw2 Fw Rw' Fw Bw F Lw F2 Dw Lw2 F' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 B2 D L2 D2 L Bw2 R' Fw' Dw' Rw Dw L' Bw' Fw2 Dw R B' D2 Uw F' Fw' Dw R2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 D2 F D2 Fw Lw R Bw2 Fw B'
*6. *D2 3Uw2 L' Uw' 3Fw' F' 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw R2 Dw' D U' B' Dw U2 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw' D Fw D2 Lw' Dw Bw2 3Fw Dw' B' F' L' D2 3Fw2 L' U2 3Fw2 B F' Uw' Dw' F2 Fw B' 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw U' Rw2 U' 3Rw' B2 Rw2 R 3Rw2 Bw U2 3Fw' D' R' 3Rw' B2 L2 3Uw Bw 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw Uw2 B Lw Dw2 D2 3Uw' Lw2 B2 3Uw Dw2 F' Lw' Bw' Fw'
*7. *Lw2 F Dw 3Uw' B2 3Lw' B' 3Lw Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw L Dw2 L D' 3Dw' 3Lw' U' Bw' 3Fw' U Rw 3Dw' F' 3Dw2 3Bw' L 3Fw2 R' D2 Uw B' Uw Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Bw2 D F' U B Bw2 3Fw' D2 3Uw' U' 3Fw Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw 3Dw2 L Bw2 3Lw2 D2 F 3Uw 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Rw U' Rw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Bw' Lw' D F2 Uw2 3Rw U Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 Rw' R' 3Dw 3Lw' 3Dw2 Bw R Rw' Fw 3Dw' Lw' Bw Fw R Rw2 3Dw2 F' 3Fw' 3Lw L' D

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR1- DL2- UL3- U1- R0+ D2- L0+ ALL4- y2 U4+ R2+ D5- L2+ ALL1- UR DR DL
*2. *UR5- DR4- DL2+ UL1+ U3+ R6+ D0+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R1- D1- L1+ ALL5+ UR DR
*3. *UR3+ DR2- DL5- UL5+ U4+ R2- D4+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R1+ D1+ L2+ ALL6+ DR
*4. *UR4+ DR4- DL1- UL2- U4+ R5+ D2+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R1+ D3- L4+ ALL2+ DL UL
*5. *UR5+ DR1+ DL4- UL1+ U2+ R5- D2+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R1+ D3+ L4- ALL3- UR DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R' U' L R' L U' B L U B u' r' b
*2. *R L' B L' U' B' U B R U' R' u l r b'
*3. *R B U R B R' L' B' R' L' U' u r' b
*4. *U' L B R' U R' B' R L' R U' u r'
*5. *R L R L B' R B L U' L B' u r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (1,1) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (4,-1) /
*2. *(-5,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (-3,-5) / (3,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (5,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) /
*4. *(0,-1) / (3,-3) / (1,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0)
*5. *(0,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (-4,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R L' R L' R' U L R U
*2. *L U B R B U L' U' R' B' L
*3. *R L R' L' R L' B' R U B' U
*4. *U L' U R U B L U B' L B
*5. *L R B R' L' R' L' B' R U B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip F R2' BL BR2 R2' BL2 BR2 flip U L' BR2 R' BR BL2' U L2' U2 R2 F R F2 R2' F U R' F2 U2' R2
*2. *F flip U2 BR' BL U2 L' F BR R2 flip F' R2 BL U' F' L2' BR2 BL2 U' F R F2' U' R2' F' R2' U2 R2' U F2
*3. *U2 R2' F' U BR BL BR2' U2' flip BL2 BR R' U' BR2' BL2' U L' BR' U R F' U2' F2 U2' R2' F2' U' F2' U2' F U2
*4. *F2 R' L' BL BR2 U F2' flip L2 U2' BL2 U2' BL2 U' L2 BR F2' U2' F' U2 F U2 R2' U2 F' R' F2
*5. *R' flip F R2 U2' F2 BR2' R2' U' flip R2' BL' L' F BR2 U' L2' BR2 U F' U2' R U' F2' R' U2 R2 U' F U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U2 R U' R' F' R2 F' R2 U' R'
*3. *L U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 R B' D R' D B' F' D F L2 R U2
*4. *B' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 B' U' R L' B D2 L' U Fw2 L Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 L Uw2 B D2 Rw2 L Uw R2 F Uw2 F Fw' Rw' F2 Rw' B2 F2 U
*5. *Rw Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 B U B2 D2 L Uw' Bw F Rw2 F' R2 F Dw2 Rw' B Fw Bw2 Uw R2 B' Fw' R Fw' Rw Lw2 Bw Lw2 B2 Rw' Bw' F' Rw2 R Fw2 D' Bw F Uw Dw2 R Rw2 D L D Bw2 F2 L Lw Dw L Fw2 U Bw2 L Bw' Uw2
*OH. *R2 B' L U' F R L D2 L F' D' B2 L F2 R D2 L2 F2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR5- DL0+ UL2+ U5- R3+ D4- L3- ALL0+ y2 U2+ R2+ D0+ L2- ALL4- UR DR DL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R L B' U' L B' R L R B U' u' r
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
*Skewb. *L R B' L' U' B' R' B' L' B' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F R l f l b' l r' B F L R B' L F' L' B
*2. *F' b' l L B' R f l r L F' L B' F L' F R
*3. *L' B b' f r f r F' L' B' L' B R' F
*4. *l' r R' r R f l r F R F L' B' L' R' B L'
*5. *L l' r b' f' l' b' l' f B F' L' B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R' Bw R B' Uw' Bw' U Lw' L' R' Uw Bw Rw Bw Uw Lw' Uw Bw' Uw r'
*2. *Uw' U' R' Uw L' Rw' U B' Rw U' Uw' Lw' Uw Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw' l' r'
*3. *Bw' Uw' B' Uw' Rw' U L' B Uw Rw' Lw Bw' Lw Bw' Lw Uw Bw' l r b
*4. *Uw' U' R' Uw Rw Lw' Rw U' B' Lw' R' Lw' Uw' Lw' Uw Bw Uw' Lw' u' l r' b'
*5. *Uw' U L Uw Rw' L B' Uw' Lw' U B' Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw Uw' Bw Uw Lw u l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D L U R D R U L3 D2 R D L U R U L U R D L D R2 U L D R D L2 U R3 D L U R U L D2 L2 U2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D L U3 R D2 R D L2 U L U R U R D2 L U R2 U L3 D R3 D L U2 R D2 L D R U L D L U R U L D L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U L U2 R D L U L D3 R2 U L2 D L U3 R D3 L U2 R2 D L D R2 U2 L D L U2 R D R U L2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R D3 R U R U2 L2 D L D R2 U R D2 L U2 R U L2 D L D R2 U R D2 L3 U R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L D2 R2 U L U R U R D2 L D R U L2 D R U3 R D L2 U R D L D2 L U R3 U L U L2 D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' L2 F2 L' D R2 L U R' F D2 L2 F' L2 B2 R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' B R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B R' F2 U' F L F2 L2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' L D2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F L' R' B' D R2 B D2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 F2 B' L D B2 R' F D R D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F' B2 D' B2 L' B D2 R' F2 D2 R2 L B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U' L D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F B R' B' U' R B U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D' F D' B2
*2. *D' R B2 U D2 B D2 F L D U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 R L2
*3. *R U L' R2 D' U L2 B2 D' B R B2 L R B' F L' D2
*4. *L D' L' F2 R' D' F B R' F' L' U2 R2 U L2 U' D
*5. *B' D L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 D2 B R' F' D' L' R D U'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UL LB UL UB UR RF UR UB UL UB UR UF UR UB LB UL RB UB UL RB LF UL UB UR UF UB UL LB LF UF UR RB DB LB DB LB DL DF LF DL DF RF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB UR DF- DL+ DF+ DL DF RF+2 UF+ RF UF RF+ UF+2 UR UF UR+2 UB+2 DF+2 DL DF+
*2. * UB UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UF UL LB RF UF UR UL UB UL UF RF UR UB RF UR RB UR UB LF UF UL RF LF UL UF UR UL RF RB UB DL DB DL LB DR RB UB UL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+2 UB UR-2 LB+ DB DR+2 DF+ DR+ DF+2 UF-2 UL+2 LB+ RF+2
*3. * UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UB LB UL RF UR UF UB UL UF LB LF UF RF UR RF RB UB LF UL UF LF UL UF LF DB DL DR RB UR UB DB LB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 UF UR DB+ DL+2 DB+2 DL DB RB+ UB+2 RB UB RB+2 UB+ UR+ UF LF+
*4. * UL UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UL LB UL UB RF UF UR RF UF UR UB UL UF UR UF RB UR UF LF UL UF UB UR RB UB RB UB LF UF UR UL DR RB DB DR DB RB DF DL LF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ RB UB+ DR+ RF DB+2 DR DB+
*5. * UF UB UR UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UL LB UL UF RF UR RF UR UF UB LB UL UB LB UL RF UF RB LF UL UF UB LF UL UF RF UR UB UL UF RB UR DL LB DB DF LF DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL+2 LB UL-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR-2 DB+ RB+2 UR+2 UL+2 UF- DB RB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L' U' L' B L BL L' BL' B' L U' L BL' U' B' U B BL L U R L' F R L F' R U F U' F' U' BL L' BR' D' R' BR U' BL'
*2. *R' F' BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' F' R BR R BR' F D BR' D' BR F R U' L F U R F R' U L' R U' F' BL' D F' L F' B L
*3. *BL' B' U' B U BL L' B BL L BL' L' B' L' U' R' F' L' F L R U' F L F U' L' U R' L' U' R L' F' B' BL' L' U B BR' U'
*4. *F R F' L' U' F R F' U' L' U' L' B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' L' R' U' F L R F R U F R L U L' BR' D' R' U BL' F' D
*5. *R' D BR R BR' R' D' R' F R F R L F L U L U R U F' U' R F L U R' U' L F R' F' U B' BL L' U L' B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2021)

Results for week 12: Congratulations to the super cuber, jaysammey777, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(127)
1.  1.24 Charles Jerome
2.  1.52 Christopher Fandrich
3.  1.56 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.62 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.73 Rubadcar
6.  1.81 Legomanz
7.  1.84 ExultantCarn
8.  1.88 asacuber
9.  1.92 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  2.22 David ep
11.  2.23 TheDubDubJr
12.  2.36 Luke Garrett
13.  2.39 Imran Rahman
14.  2.40 NarenRameshB
15.  2.46 sean_cut4
16.  2.48 KardTrickKid_YT
17.  2.49 the super cuber
18.  2.52 Akshat Sehgal
19.  2.58 mihnea3000
20.  2.61 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  2.72 BMcCl1
21.  2.72 BradenTheMagician
23.  2.73 cuberkid10
24.  2.79 tJardigradHe
25.  2.80 Zeke Mackay
26.  2.82 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  2.98 YouCubing
28.  3.00 Ty Y.
29.  3.02 abhijat
30.  3.03 Findnf
31.  3.05 gottagitgud
32.  3.07 Dream Cubing
33.  3.15 agradess2
34.  3.16 JChambers13
34.  3.16 SpiFunTastic
36.  3.22 didiask
37.  3.25 jaysammey777
38.  3.27 ichcubegerne
38.  3.27 MCuber
40.  3.44 Heewon Seo
41.  3.48 DGCubes
42.  3.51 Trig0n
43.  3.52 Jonah Jarvis
43.  3.52 Cale S
43.  3.52 Torch
46.  3.55 JFCUBING
47.  3.58 SomeRandomCuber1
48.  3.64 HelloKIMKIM
48.  3.64 João Vinicius
50.  3.66 KingCanyon
50.  3.66 Raymos Castillo
52.  3.71 VIBE_ZT
53.  3.73 abunickabhi
54.  3.81 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  3.83 sigalig
56.  3.86 Utkarsh Ashar
57.  3.88 CubingwithChris
58.  3.94 MattP98
59.  3.95 Sean Hartman
60.  3.97 vishwasankarcubing
61.  3.98 Kit Clement
62.  4.00 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  4.03 bennettstouder
63.  4.03 Fred Lang
65.  4.05 NintendoCuber
66.  4.06 Peter Preston
67.  4.07 Neb
68.  4.08 FaLoL
68.  4.08 trangium
70.  4.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  4.15 midnightcuberx
72.  4.34 jacob.cubing
73.  4.35 50ph14
74.  4.53 Caleb Ashley
75.  4.60 Liam Wadek
76.  4.64 DNF_Cuber
77.  4.78 Josh Costello
78.  4.79 KrokosB
79.  4.81 Ali161102
80.  4.85 quing
80.  4.85 d2polld
82.  4.87 White KB
83.  4.91 2019ECKE02
83.  4.91 OR cuber
85.  5.05 seungju choi
86.  5.12 Parke187
87.  5.14 Li Xiang
88.  5.21 drpfisherman
89.  5.35 PCCuber
90.  5.43 brad711
91.  5.46 anna4f
92.  5.68 Lewis
93.  5.70 PingPongCuber
94.  5.76 virginia
95.  5.91 SUCubing
96.  5.92 theit07
97.  6.04 geoffdapilipino
98.  6.10 LittleLumos
99.  6.14 MarkA64
100.  6.25 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
101.  6.45 Harsha Paladugu
102.  6.76 Kurukuru
103.  6.85 RyanSoh
104.  6.94 SonofRonan
105.  6.97 Mike Hughey
106.  7.07 Jorjais
107.  7.25 nevinscph
108.  7.33 Jonascube
109.  7.34 Y cuber
110.  7.51 chancet4488
111.  7.55 GAN11 m pro
112.  7.71 One Wheel
113.  7.77 Jrg
114.  8.16 Rubika-37-021204
115.  8.54 sporteisvogel
116.  8.91 sCs
117.  9.75 melexi
118.  10.49 thomas.sch
119.  11.72 Mgruenwald
120.  11.77 Cub3solver
121.  12.92 Mr Cuber
122.  13.57 MatsBergsten
123.  14.60 Jacck
124.  18.18 flyingk
125.  21.71 Future
126.  25.85 Iza_the_cuber
127.  26.16 Ace19212


*3x3x3*(176)
1.  6.75 Luke Garrett
2.  7.16 BrianJ
3.  7.30 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.50 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.77 OriginalUsername
6.  7.89 Micah Morrison
7.  7.99 Ty Y.
7.  7.99 MichaelNielsen
9.  8.00 Legomanz
10.  8.09 JChambers13
11.  8.13 Charles Jerome
12.  8.20 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
13.  8.28 David ep
14.  8.31 thecubingwizard
14.  8.31 tJardigradHe
16.  8.46 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  8.46 cuberkid10
18.  8.53 Zeke Mackay
19.  8.54 Jonah Jarvis
20.  8.71 Adam Chodyniecki
21.  8.75 KardTrickKid_YT
22.  8.82 Sean Hartman
23.  8.87 mihnea3000
24.  8.91 Dream Cubing
25.  9.18 Rubadcar
26.  9.21 qaz
27.  9.24 jaysammey777
28.  9.25 FishyIshy
29.  9.30 KatieDavies
30.  9.35 NathanaelCubes
31.  9.45 DGCubes
32.  9.50 G2013
33.  9.52 CubingwithChris
34.  9.63 vishwasankarcubing
35.  9.67 the super cuber
36.  9.69 Harsha Paladugu
37.  9.71 fun at the joy
38.  9.74 sean_cut4
39.  9.76 Vlad Hordiienko
40.  9.77 Cale S
41.  9.80 ichcubegerne
42.  9.87 Marcus Siu
43.  9.88 Heewon Seo
44.  9.95 BradenTheMagician
45.  10.04 Keenan Johnson
46.  10.05 FaLoL
47.  10.13 didiask
47.  10.13 agradess2
49.  10.18 ExultantCarn
50.  10.24 GenTheThief
51.  10.25 YouCubing
52.  10.29 Neb
53.  10.36 quing
54.  10.37 KrokosB
55.  10.38 abhijat
56.  10.42 Torch
57.  10.51 BMcCl1
58.  10.52 nico_german_cuber
59.  10.56 Imran Rahman
60.  10.61 TheDubDubJr
61.  10.67 MCuber
62.  10.92 midnightcuberx
63.  11.05 miguelrogenmoser
64.  11.21 mrsniffles01
65.  11.22 abunickabhi
66.  11.33 20luky3
67.  11.49 Fred Lang
68.  11.53 Raymos Castillo
69.  11.54 d2polld
69.  11.54 Parke187
71.  11.65 Grzegorz Chudzik
72.  11.78 sigalig
73.  12.05 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  12.06 brad711
75.  12.10 wearephamily1719
76.  12.28 João Vinicius
77.  12.35 Peter Preston
78.  12.47 MattP98
79.  12.60 RedstoneTim
80.  12.64 KingCanyon
81.  12.67 RifleCat
82.  12.73 trangium
83.  12.74 ArthropodJim
84.  12.85 Chris Van Der Brink
84.  12.85 jacob.cubing
86.  12.91 xtreme cuber2007
87.  12.94 Akshat Sehgal
87.  12.94 bennettstouder
89.  13.12 edd_dib
89.  13.12 JFCUBING
91.  13.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
92.  13.30 xyzzy
93.  13.34 NintendoCuber
94.  13.72 2019ECKE02
95.  14.03 Josh Costello
96.  14.18 Kit Clement
97.  14.26 breadears
98.  14.28 revaldoah
99.  14.32 50ph14
100.  14.37 Liam Wadek
101.  14.41 Ali161102
102.  14.60 VIBE_ZT
103.  14.66 ican97
104.  14.75 SirVivor
104.  14.75 PingPongCuber
106.  14.86 drpfisherman
107.  15.03 theit07
108.  15.07 John Benwell
109.  15.14 Caleb Ashley
110.  15.49 nevinscph
111.  15.55 Natemophi
112.  15.83 DNF_Cuber
113.  15.84 SomeRandomCuber1
114.  15.96 chancet4488
115.  15.99 GAN11 m pro
116.  16.18 Bilbo7
117.  16.30 thatkid
118.  16.57 ImmolatedMarmoset
119.  16.61 OR cuber
120.  16.62 lumes2121
121.  16.86 Alexander
122.  16.87 seungju choi
123.  16.93 topppits
124.  17.12 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
125.  17.19 Petri Krzywacki
126.  17.46 SonofRonan
127.  17.61 MarkA64
128.  17.73 White KB
129.  18.52 Triangles_are_cubers
130.  18.60 Li Xiang
131.  18.93 PCCuber
132.  19.02 CaptainCuber
133.  19.03 virginia
134.  19.07 LittleLumos
135.  19.16 cube.py
136.  19.45 calotret
137.  19.47 geoffdapilipino
138.  19.62 Ethan Delmar
139.  19.63 dnguyen2204
140.  19.77 RyanSoh
141.  20.21 sCs
142.  20.74 anna4f
143.  21.71 Jonascube
144.  21.88 Jorjais
145.  22.30 Jrg
146.  22.78 [email protected]
147.  22.79 Kal-Flo
148.  22.84 Lewis
149.  23.07 MuaazCubes
150.  23.36 BerSerKer
151.  23.54 melexi
152.  23.86 freshcuber.de
153.  24.27 One Wheel
154.  24.43 filmip
155.  24.97 Kai_Valdez
156.  25.10 A Perm
157.  26.24 Ace19212
157.  26.24 Rubika-37-021204
159.  26.84 SUCubing
160.  27.99 Cubing Forever
161.  29.15 cubercubercc
162.  29.35 Jacck
163.  29.54 flyingk
164.  30.44 Y cuber
165.  31.73 sporteisvogel
166.  33.28 KovyTheCuber
167.  35.21 GT8590
168.  36.37 Mr Cuber
169.  38.18 MatsBergsten
170.  42.32 Mgruenwald
171.  43.53 pyrapyravince
172.  52.89 Future
173.  54.52 JailtonMendes
174.  1:03.36 Iza_the_cuber
175.  1:10.03 #AyaWaya_123
176.  DNF MartinN13


*4x4x4*(96)
1.  27.90 cuberkid10
2.  31.00 tJardigradHe
3.  32.99 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  33.20 BrianJ
5.  34.40 Christopher Fandrich
6.  34.99 Dream Cubing
7.  35.22 Jonah Jarvis
8.  35.56 Sean Hartman
9.  35.65 JChambers13
10.  36.51 Luke Garrett
11.  36.66 ichcubegerne
12.  37.56 KatieDavies
13.  37.78 MCuber
14.  38.13 FaLoL
15.  38.14 Marcus Siu
16.  38.37 mrsniffles01
17.  39.04 jaysammey777
18.  39.08 BradenTheMagician
19.  39.28 abhijat
20.  39.46 Ty Y.
21.  39.67 TheDubDubJr
22.  39.84 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  40.14 vishwasankarcubing
24.  40.66 DGCubes
25.  40.92 Torch
26.  41.44 abunickabhi
27.  41.46 didiask
28.  41.91 sigalig
29.  42.03 João Vinicius
30.  42.25 YouCubing
31.  42.40 quing
32.  42.61 the super cuber
33.  42.71 20luky3
34.  43.30 KrokosB
35.  43.47 sean_cut4
36.  43.58 Keenan Johnson
37.  43.77 agradess2
38.  43.91 xyzzy
39.  43.97 qaz
40.  44.54 Zeke Mackay
41.  45.18 jacob.cubing
42.  45.41 Neb
43.  45.73 Parke187
44.  48.03 nevinscph
45.  48.19 Raymos Castillo
46.  49.44 BMcCl1
47.  49.48 Vlad Hordiienko
48.  50.43 MattP98
49.  50.48 2019ECKE02
50.  52.04 Imran Rahman
51.  55.52 thatkid
52.  55.67 Kit Clement
53.  55.70 drpfisherman
54.  55.83 PingPongCuber
55.  56.14 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  56.55 John Benwell
57.  57.18 bennettstouder
58.  57.42 Liam Wadek
59.  58.18 Grzegorz Chudzik
60.  58.34 Ali161102
61.  58.45 SonofRonan
62.  58.86 theit07
63.  59.52 NintendoCuber
64.  1:00.72 Peter Preston
65.  1:01.09 breadears
66.  1:01.47 DNF_Cuber
67.  1:02.06 geoffdapilipino
68.  1:02.37 CaptainCuber
69.  1:02.56 Li Xiang
70.  1:02.67 Akshat Sehgal
71.  1:02.88 topppits
72.  1:03.82 LittleLumos
73.  1:09.54 Triangles_are_cubers
74.  1:10.03 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  1:10.77 chancet4488
76.  1:13.54 Petri Krzywacki
77.  1:13.56 Lewis
78.  1:17.34 melexi
79.  1:19.40 One Wheel
80.  1:19.74 OR cuber
81.  1:27.33 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
82.  1:27.57 Kurukuru
83.  1:29.39 Jrg
84.  1:31.71 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:34.08 seungju choi
86.  1:37.77 White KB
87.  1:37.89 sporteisvogel
88.  1:45.78 Jacck
89.  1:46.78 virginia
90.  1:46.80 PCCuber
91.  2:12.91 sCs
92.  2:13.58 MatsBergsten
93.  2:21.48 Jonascube
94.  2:56.29 SuperMarioGuy4
95.  DNF midnightcuberx
95.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*5x5x5*(67)
1.  56.22 tJardigradHe
2.  58.72 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.20 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:02.21 ichcubegerne
5.  1:02.47 cuberkid10
6.  1:03.89 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:04.05 Sean Hartman
8.  1:04.30 Luke Garrett
9.  1:07.43 mrsniffles01
10.  1:08.23 FaLoL
11.  1:08.65 JChambers13
12.  1:08.99 KatieDavies
13.  1:11.03 agradess2
14.  1:13.23 fun at the joy
15.  1:13.49 João Vinicius
16.  1:15.64 the super cuber
17.  1:17.19 KrokosB
18.  1:17.39 sigalig
19.  1:17.54 jaysammey777
20.  1:17.83 abunickabhi
21.  1:18.83 TheDubDubJr
22.  1:18.84 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:18.95 YouCubing
24.  1:21.15 Zeke Mackay
25.  1:22.65 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:27.57 nevinscph
27.  1:28.19 BMcCl1
28.  1:28.94 Neb
29.  1:29.15 jacob.cubing
30.  1:29.48 sean_cut4
31.  1:31.00 Bilbo7
32.  1:31.40 quing
33.  1:33.51 MattP98
34.  1:35.28 NathanaelCubes
35.  1:37.09 Liam Wadek
36.  1:42.05 xyzzy
37.  1:48.43 Parke187
38.  1:48.83 KingCanyon
39.  1:49.38 Vlad Hordiienko
40.  1:51.47 Peter Preston
41.  1:51.83 SonofRonan
42.  1:53.08 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  1:53.28 LittleLumos
44.  1:55.52 PingPongCuber
45.  1:56.58 thatkid
46.  1:57.05 NintendoCuber
47.  1:59.57 John Benwell
48.  2:02.26 melexi
49.  2:03.24 bennettstouder
50.  2:03.93 Lewis
51.  2:06.80 theit07
52.  2:06.86 RifleCat
53.  2:21.10 One Wheel
54.  2:27.07 Rubika-37-021204
55.  2:27.79 Jrg
56.  2:30.92 Li Xiang
57.  2:48.38 David Reid
58.  2:49.21 Jacck
59.  2:50.90 thomas.sch
60.  2:54.97 sporteisvogel
61.  2:55.68 Kurukuru
62.  3:11.40 OR cuber
63.  3:53.59 MatsBergsten
64.  4:28.12 PCCuber
65.  4:38.36 virginia
66.  DNF freshcuber.de
66.  DNF sCs


*6x6x6*(42)
1.  1:42.45 Dream Cubing
2.  1:55.52 tJardigradHe
3.  1:56.46 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:56.99 ichcubegerne
5.  2:01.64 Sean Hartman
6.  2:06.40 mrsniffles01
7.  2:10.94 the super cuber
8.  2:12.73 fun at the joy
9.  2:13.05 agradess2
10.  2:17.74 nevinscph
11.  2:20.61 YouCubing
12.  2:21.05 jaysammey777
13.  2:21.98 jacob.cubing
14.  2:23.54 João Vinicius
15.  2:24.25 xyzzy
16.  2:24.46 MartinN13
17.  2:24.62 Keroma12
18.  2:28.77 Raymos Castillo
19.  2:29.68 sigalig
20.  2:30.71 Neb
21.  2:41.30 Zeke Mackay
22.  2:50.09 MattP98
23.  2:50.62 abunickabhi
24.  2:51.77 quing
25.  2:54.22 Liam Wadek
26.  2:57.78 melexi
27.  3:08.40 Peter Preston
28.  3:31.24 PingPongCuber
29.  3:40.35 Ali161102
30.  3:42.52 Vlad Hordiienko
31.  3:56.04 One Wheel
32.  3:57.62 SonofRonan
33.  4:40.95 Jrg
34.  4:45.68 Lewis
35.  4:50.65 Li Xiang
36.  4:56.16 Rubika-37-021204
37.  5:02.36 thomas.sch
38.  5:17.62 sporteisvogel
39.  5:22.83 David Reid
40.  8:11.46 MatsBergsten
41.  DNF Findnf
41.  DNF sCs


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:23.82 Dream Cubing
2.  2:41.39 ichcubegerne
3.  2:48.93 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3:07.26 FaLoL
5.  3:11.38 the super cuber
6.  3:14.25 agradess2
7.  3:15.80 cuberkid10
8.  3:37.30 YouCubing
9.  3:39.01 jacob.cubing
10.  3:46.63 didiask
11.  3:46.64 sigalig
12.  3:55.79 nevinscph
13.  3:55.98 João Vinicius
14.  4:10.12 quing
15.  4:10.84 melexi
16.  4:12.50 Zeke Mackay
17.  4:29.13 Liam Wadek
18.  5:14.46 abunickabhi
19.  5:23.51 SonofRonan
20.  5:24.85 PingPongCuber
21.  6:02.04 One Wheel
22.  6:19.87 Jrg
23.  6:38.83 Lewis
24.  6:41.47 Vlad Hordiienko
25.  7:33.79 Rubika-37-021204
26.  8:13.69 Li Xiang
27.  DNF jaysammey777
27.  DNF MartinN13
27.  DNF sCs


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(42)
1.  4.79 Legomanz
2.  7.00 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.73 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  9.10 the super cuber
5.  9.16 ichcubegerne
6.  9.78 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  11.51 abunickabhi
8.  11.91 sigalig
9.  13.60 fun at the joy
10.  14.47 seungju choi
11.  14.59 Luke Garrett
12.  15.12 sean_cut4
13.  16.18 Grzegorz Chudzik
14.  16.93 Ty Y.
15.  17.44 Sean Hartman
16.  17.76 Trig0n
17.  18.10 Li Xiang
18.  18.18 agradess2
19.  18.49 YouCubing
20.  19.82 Mike Hughey
21.  19.91 BradenTheMagician
22.  20.42 MattP98
23.  21.25 Zeke Mackay
24.  23.62 jaysammey777
25.  24.53 MatsBergsten
26.  25.40 openseas
27.  26.34 nevinscph
28.  31.13 LittleLumos
29.  34.41 PCCuber
30.  37.63 PingPongCuber
31.  37.80 Jacck
32.  38.41 brad711
33.  39.29 Raymos Castillo
34.  45.78 White KB
35.  45.99 quing
36.  48.81 TheDubDubJr
37.  1:11.54 David Reid
38.  1:16.25 RyanSoh
39.  1:31.20 thomas.sch
40.  DNF OR cuber
40.  DNF 2019ECKE02
40.  DNF sCs


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  16.31 TommyC
2.  17.81 Mr Cuber
3.  19.32 G2013


Spoiler



4.  20.96 sigalig
5.  27.42 Keroma12
6.  38.41 openseas
7.  38.74 the super cuber
8.  44.77 seungju choi
9.  45.93 MattP98
10.  49.43 Sean Hartman
11.  53.24 revaldoah
12.  56.30 2019ECKE02
13.  59.51 jaysammey777
14.  1:07.47 nevinscph
15.  1:08.52 Zeke Mackay
16.  1:10.45 MatsBergsten
17.  1:11.21 thatkid
18.  1:14.69 YouCubing
19.  1:30.98 filmip
20.  1:43.29 LittleLumos
21.  2:02.58 brad711
22.  2:17.42 Vlad Hordiienko
23.  2:20.08 Jacck
24.  2:22.70 didiask
25.  2:48.19 quing
26.  2:53.58 midnightcuberx
27.  3:18.42 Christopher Fandrich
28.  3:30.00 PCCuber
29.  4:14.50 White KB
30.  4:25.17 agradess2
31.  7:02.62 David Reid
32.  DNF Li Xiang
32.  DNF abunickabhi
32.  DNF sCs
32.  DNF dnguyen2204


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)
1.  3:27.45 abunickabhi
2.  4:05.21 the super cuber
3.  4:14.09 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:07.81 jaysammey777
5.  6:11.40 LittleLumos
6.  7:44.39 MatsBergsten
7.  8:28.68 YouCubing
8.  9:07.51 Jacck
9.  13:21.41 filmip
10.  DNF thatkid
10.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
10.  DNF Li Xiang
10.  DNF 2019ECKE02
10.  DNF Keroma12
10.  DNF sCs
10.  DNF Kurukuru
10.  DNF PingPongCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  9:57.88 nevinscph
2.  10:04.94 the super cuber
3.  15:47.55 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF thatkid
4.  DNF Li Xiang
4.  DNF sCs
4.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
4.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(6)
1.  21:57.96 nevinscph
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF sCs
2.  DNF abunickabhi
2.  DNF the super cuber

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF sCs
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  30/34 57:17 Keroma12
2.  14/17 60:00 2019ECKE02
3.  10/10 31:51 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  7/7 2:44 Mr Cuber
5.  10/13 57:41 Jacck
6.  9/11 58:47 brad711
7.  4/4 7:22 the super cuber
8.  10/17 55:59 willian_pessoa
9.  3/4 5:01 abunickabhi
10.  2/3 16:30 MatsBergsten
11.  2/3 19:54 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  0/2 8:42 Li Xiang
12.  3/10 40:21 seungju choi
12.  1/2 6:17 filmip
12.  0/3 24:27 Liam Wadek


*3x3x3 one-handed*(93)
1.  11.49 Luke Garrett
2.  11.73 tJardigradHe
3.  12.67 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  13.38 Legomanz
5.  13.61 OriginalUsername
6.  13.75 Dream Cubing
7.  13.82 mihnea3000
8.  14.11 BrianJ
9.  14.42 Charles Jerome
10.  14.96 2017LAMB06
11.  15.21 Christopher Fandrich
12.  15.77 Sean Hartman
13.  16.10 ichcubegerne
14.  16.18 the super cuber
15.  16.29 CubingwithChris
16.  16.70 Harsha Paladugu
17.  16.94 cuberkid10
18.  17.71 sean_cut4
19.  17.79 midnightcuberx
20.  18.19 JChambers13
21.  18.32 João Vinicius
22.  18.34 didiask
23.  18.70 G2013
24.  18.75 Vlad Hordiienko
25.  19.20 DGCubes
26.  19.21 jaysammey777
27.  19.49 ExultantCarn
28.  19.55 nico_german_cuber
28.  19.55 KatieDavies
30.  19.69 abunickabhi
31.  19.78 FaLoL
32.  20.03 Parke187
33.  20.33 TheDubDubJr
34.  20.41 xyzzy
35.  20.67 MCuber
36.  20.70 Zeke Mackay
37.  21.01 BradenTheMagician
38.  21.14 revaldoah
39.  21.19 Liam Wadek
40.  21.26 agradess2
41.  21.91 Neb
42.  21.95 Torch
43.  22.14 quing
44.  22.31 MichaelNielsen
45.  22.71 mrsniffles01
46.  22.81 YouCubing
47.  23.04 Grzegorz Chudzik
48.  23.26 trangium
49.  23.61 KrokosB
50.  23.89 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  24.26 PingPongCuber
52.  24.82 ImmolatedMarmoset
53.  25.05 edd_dib
54.  25.65 abhijat
55.  26.08 d2polld
56.  26.25 Kit Clement
57.  26.40 brad711
58.  26.57 ican97
59.  27.30 nevinscph
60.  27.46 VIBE_ZT
61.  28.24 RyanSoh
62.  28.40 SirVivor
63.  29.83 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  30.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
65.  30.20 BMcCl1
66.  30.37 Peter Preston
67.  31.74 thatkid
68.  31.80 Raymos Castillo
69.  33.25 xtreme cuber2007
70.  33.69 bennettstouder
71.  33.96 freshcuber.de
72.  35.39 LittleLumos
73.  36.11 NintendoCuber
74.  36.15 PCCuber
75.  36.20 filmip
76.  36.53 OR cuber
77.  37.42 Heath Flick
78.  38.10 seungju choi
79.  39.08 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
80.  39.33 theit07
81.  40.06 Ali161102
82.  41.12 Li Xiang
83.  41.96 White KB
84.  45.62 chancet4488
85.  46.78 sporteisvogel
86.  55.35 Jonascube
87.  59.24 Jacck
88.  1:00.20 Alexander
89.  1:00.94 Rubika-37-021204
90.  1:03.19 calotret
91.  1:39.40 Mr Cuber
92.  2:00.96 MatsBergsten
93.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  1:10.13 YouCubing
2.  1:36.84 One Wheel
3.  1:43.52 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  7:41.19 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  DNF the super cuber
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF sCs


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  20.46 CubingwithChris
2.  23.03 Ace19212
3.  34.71 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  34.76 ichcubegerne
5.  46.24 Zeke Mackay
6.  1:06.10 YouCubing
7.  1:08.74 the super cuber
8.  1:09.37 BradenTheMagician
9.  1:12.55 abunickabhi
10.  1:23.80 theit07
11.  1:50.92 Raymos Castillo
12.  1:54.74 PingPongCuber
13.  2:03.62 David Reid
14.  2:04.59 Vlad Hordiienko
15.  DNF Li Xiang
15.  DNF MatsBergsten
15.  DNF RyanSoh
15.  DNF sCs


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  26.33 (25, 26, 28) Kchiuk
2.  28.00 (30, 27, 27) trangium
3.  28.33 (28, 28, 29) jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  37.67 (30, 49, 34) the super cuber
5.  50.33 (52, 52, 47) Liam Wadek
6.  52.67 (53, 59, 46) abunickabhi
7.  DNF (28, 30, DNS) Kit Clement
7.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) quing
7.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) David Reid
7.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) OriEy
7.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) PingPongCuber
7.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) Utkarsh Ashar
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Li Xiang


*2-3-4 Relay*(51)
1.  43.17 cuberkid10
2.  47.12 Christopher Fandrich
3.  47.90 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  48.83 Heewon Seo
5.  50.75 Luke Garrett
6.  51.12 Jonah Jarvis
7.  53.02 ichcubegerne
8.  54.30 BradenTheMagician
9.  54.98 DGCubes
10.  55.91 jaysammey777
11.  56.94 Zeke Mackay
12.  58.19 KrokosB
13.  59.49 Sean Hartman
14.  1:00.46 the super cuber
15.  1:01.22 agradess2
16.  1:02.34 YouCubing
17.  1:02.51 abhijat
18.  1:02.94 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  1:03.67 João Vinicius
20.  1:04.21 MCuber
21.  1:06.43 Neb
22.  1:07.51 BMcCl1
23.  1:08.43 abunickabhi
24.  1:11.73 Utkarsh Ashar
25.  1:17.20 quing
26.  1:17.99 nevinscph
27.  1:19.55 Grzegorz Chudzik
28.  1:20.00 drpfisherman
29.  1:22.15 jacob.cubing
30.  1:22.33 Peter Preston
31.  1:22.47 theit07
32.  1:23.91 NintendoCuber
33.  1:28.20 bennettstouder
34.  1:28.46 geoffdapilipino
35.  1:40.47 Li Xiang
36.  1:40.87 chancet4488
37.  1:41.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  1:43.06 Jrg
39.  1:49.35 Lewis
40.  1:55.14 OR cuber
41.  1:57.94 seungju choi
42.  2:03.35 virginia
43.  2:03.63 melexi
44.  2:11.72 PCCuber
45.  2:13.74 Jonascube
46.  2:23.15 White KB
47.  2:28.69 KovyTheCuber
48.  2:43.58 thomas.sch
49.  2:47.38 Jacck
50.  3:03.50 sCs
51.  3:14.07 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:49.60 Sean Hartman
2.  1:49.86 Jonah Jarvis
3.  1:50.59 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:57.62 ichcubegerne
5.  2:07.63 Christopher Fandrich
6.  2:08.11 Luke Garrett
7.  2:12.03 jaysammey777
8.  2:13.74 KrokosB
9.  2:14.47 the super cuber
10.  2:19.92 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:21.39 Zeke Mackay
12.  2:30.69 YouCubing
13.  2:33.45 João Vinicius
14.  2:37.85 agradess2
15.  2:51.71 nevinscph
16.  2:53.27 abunickabhi
17.  2:56.64 Peter Preston
18.  3:01.82 quing
19.  3:04.89 BMcCl1
20.  3:24.35 Utkarsh Ashar
21.  3:27.03 Vlad Hordiienko
22.  3:48.01 Lewis
23.  3:53.72 melexi
24.  3:59.85 Li Xiang
25.  4:08.34 Jrg
26.  5:00.00 David Reid
27.  5:33.53 thomas.sch
28.  5:46.61 Jacck
29.  5:57.72 OR cuber
30.  7:59.65 PCCuber
31.  8:12.15 sCs


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:57.37 cuberkid10
2.  4:05.35 ichcubegerne
3.  4:21.65 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:31.27 jaysammey777
5.  4:36.71 mrsniffles01
6.  4:45.33 agradess2
7.  4:55.25 YouCubing
8.  5:02.45 Zeke Mackay
9.  5:10.50 nevinscph
10.  5:22.23 abunickabhi
11.  5:30.95 João Vinicius
12.  5:37.42 quing
13.  6:04.41 jacob.cubing
14.  6:21.65 Peter Preston
15.  6:57.27 melexi
16.  7:14.63 Vlad Hordiienko
17.  8:57.72 Lewis
18.  9:11.70 Li Xiang
19.  9:50.00 Jrg
20.  10:53.30 Jacck
21.  11:35.89 thomas.sch
22.  DNF sCs


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:41.85 ichcubegerne
2.  7:34.96 jaysammey777
3.  7:43.99 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  8:07.30 agradess2
5.  8:10.10 YouCubing
6.  8:10.92 nevinscph
7.  8:44.20 João Vinicius
8.  9:28.86 Zeke Mackay
9.  9:56.73 quing
10.  10:57.00 abunickabhi
11.  11:13.62 melexi
12.  13:25.93 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  15:55.27 Li Xiang
14.  16:18.86 Jrg
15.  16:18.89 Lewis
16.  19:17.45 thomas.sch
17.  DNF sCs


*Clock*(52)
1.  4.49 Yunhooooo
2.  4.70 JChambers13
3.  4.82 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.67 jaysammey777
5.  6.01 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.20 MattP98
7.  7.09 50ph14
8.  7.28 TheDubDubJr
9.  7.40 KardTrickKid_YT
10.  7.81 YouCubing
11.  7.90 BradenTheMagician
12.  7.91 Luke Garrett
13.  8.00 Parke187
14.  8.07 cuberkid10
15.  8.08 MCuber
16.  8.25 qaz
17.  8.28 Li Xiang
18.  8.31 Sean Hartman
19.  8.40 drpfisherman
20.  8.94 CubingwithChris
21.  9.00 Cale S
22.  9.21 OriginalUsername
23.  9.25 ichcubegerne
24.  9.95 quing
25.  9.96 Vlad Hordiienko
26.  10.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  10.62 the super cuber
28.  10.78 Grzegorz Chudzik
29.  10.82 Raymos Castillo
30.  10.85 2019ECKE02
31.  11.04 sean_cut4
32.  11.20 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  11.66 Zeke Mackay
34.  12.30 João Vinicius
35.  12.35 PingPongCuber
36.  12.67 Neb
37.  13.96 jacob.cubing
38.  14.36 Mike Hughey
39.  14.88 KingCanyon
40.  15.49 trangium
41.  16.93 SonofRonan
42.  17.45 nevinscph
43.  18.88 thomas.sch
44.  18.94 Jacck
45.  20.97 virginia
46.  21.16 SUCubing
47.  21.76 abunickabhi
48.  24.48 sporteisvogel
49.  56.72 PCCuber
50.  DNF Liam Wadek
50.  DNF MatsBergsten
50.  DNF sCs


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  36.52 SeanMoran03
2.  36.54 Heewon Seo
3.  45.43 KatieDavies


Spoiler



4.  47.47 KrokosB
5.  52.79 BrianJ
6.  53.30 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  54.47 Luke Garrett
8.  56.45 abhijat
9.  56.98 Sean Hartman
10.  58.81 Charles Jerome
11.  59.04 Zeke Mackay
12.  59.35 agradess2
13.  59.57 jaysammey777
14.  1:01.74 the super cuber
15.  1:03.89 MCuber
16.  1:06.81 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:07.47 Christopher Fandrich
18.  1:08.53 cuberkid10
19.  1:08.81 YouCubing
20.  1:11.31 Boris McCoy
21.  1:12.64 Liam Wadek
22.  1:16.94 KardTrickKid_YT
23.  1:16.95 ichcubegerne
24.  1:17.25 50ph14
25.  1:19.26 Torch
26.  1:19.74 quing
27.  1:20.21 sean_cut4
28.  1:25.86 drpfisherman
29.  1:28.42 Neb
30.  1:30.94 PingPongCuber
31.  1:33.94 João Vinicius
32.  1:34.60 Kit Clement
33.  1:36.70 jacob.cubing
34.  1:42.23 seungju choi
35.  1:42.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  1:46.30 Bilbo7
37.  1:48.28 abunickabhi
38.  1:50.00 nevinscph
39.  1:50.52 Peter Preston
40.  1:58.73 SonofRonan
41.  2:08.71 Lewis
42.  2:19.06 Vlad Hordiienko
43.  2:41.81 Li Xiang
44.  2:44.78 One Wheel
45.  2:53.15 PCCuber
46.  3:22.37 sporteisvogel
47.  3:38.55 melexi
48.  4:32.55 Rubika-37-021204
49.  DNF midnightcuberx
49.  DNF sCs


*Pyraminx*(78)
1.  2.14 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.73 SpiFunTastic
3.  2.76 Awder


Spoiler



4.  2.86 50ph14
5.  3.13 Charles Jerome
6.  3.38 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  3.59 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  3.59 DGCubes
9.  3.62 Heath Flick
10.  3.65 Christopher Fandrich
11.  3.82 the super cuber
12.  3.96 BradenTheMagician
13.  4.20 Grzegorz Chudzik
14.  4.21 Boris McCoy
15.  4.22 OriginalUsername
16.  4.27 Zeke Mackay
17.  4.48 Luke Garrett
18.  4.64 MCuber
19.  4.66 João Vinicius
20.  4.81 jaysammey777
21.  4.89 Parke187
22.  4.93 VIBE_ZT
23.  4.98 Cale S
24.  5.01 ichcubegerne
25.  5.02 Neb
26.  5.09 JChambers13
27.  5.24 CubingwithChris
28.  5.29 YouCubing
29.  5.32 jacob.cubing
30.  5.34 Sean Hartman
31.  5.80 Liam Wadek
32.  5.81 cuberkid10
33.  5.85 Torch
34.  5.92 KardTrickKid_YT
35.  6.27 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  6.54 NintendoCuber
37.  6.61 didiask
38.  6.71 KrokosB
39.  6.73 sean_cut4
40.  6.74 NathanaelCubes
41.  6.77 CaptainCuber
42.  6.85 agradess2
43.  6.92 MattP98
44.  7.07 midnightcuberx
45.  7.13 Josh Costello
46.  7.57 Triangles_are_cubers
47.  7.65 Li Xiang
48.  7.78 SomeRandomCuber1
49.  7.86 Peter Preston
50.  7.91 Lewis
51.  8.01 quing
52.  8.65 abhijat
53.  8.69 Mr Cuber
54.  9.13 Caleb Ashley
55.  9.39 abunickabhi
56.  9.58 Kit Clement
57.  10.01 Mike Hughey
58.  10.21 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
59.  10.51 drpfisherman
59.  10.51 SUCubing
61.  10.93 Jorjais
62.  11.37 PingPongCuber
62.  11.37 d2polld
64.  11.50 DNF_Cuber
65.  12.67 theit07
66.  12.97 sporteisvogel
67.  13.44 Jonascube
68.  13.73 SonofRonan
69.  14.26 OR cuber
70.  15.67 Jacck
71.  16.07 Rubika-37-021204
72.  16.15 Y cuber
73.  18.14 Kurukuru
74.  18.88 nevinscph
75.  23.06 melexi
76.  23.63 sCs
77.  25.32 MatsBergsten
78.  DNF MartinN13


*Square-1*(63)
1.  5.86 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.53 David ep
3.  8.97 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  9.04 mrsniffles01
5.  9.76 2019ECKE02
6.  10.08 Micah Morrison
7.  10.15 ROEVOSS
8.  10.56 Cale S
9.  10.68 BrianJ
10.  11.37 KardTrickKid_YT
11.  12.80 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  12.90 YouCubing
13.  13.02 Luke Garrett
14.  13.25 Boris McCoy
15.  13.57 cuberkid10
16.  13.60 BradenTheMagician
17.  14.30 fun at the joy
18.  14.55 NathanaelCubes
19.  15.01 JChambers13
20.  15.11 ichcubegerne
21.  15.87 Zeke Mackay
22.  15.95 the super cuber
23.  16.00 sigalig
24.  16.16 OriginalUsername
25.  17.13 MCuber
26.  17.30 CubingwithChris
27.  17.88 NintendoCuber
28.  18.53 jaysammey777
29.  18.57 João Vinicius
30.  18.66 Peter Preston
31.  18.85 MattP98
32.  18.90 VIBE_ZT
33.  19.24 DGCubes
34.  19.30 PingPongCuber
35.  19.47 50ph14
36.  20.03 Sean Hartman
37.  20.19 TheDubDubJr
38.  20.25 abhijat
39.  20.49 Torch
40.  20.50 Neb
41.  21.87 mihnea3000
42.  25.45 agradess2
43.  26.20 Kit Clement
44.  26.70 bennettstouder
45.  27.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  28.45 ImmolatedMarmoset
47.  28.79 quing
48.  30.64 SonofRonan
49.  30.72 Caleb Ashley
50.  33.54 Raymos Castillo
51.  36.95 Liam Wadek
52.  39.40 Lewis
53.  39.57 Li Xiang
54.  42.95 Parke187
55.  48.39 White KB
56.  48.52 nevinscph
57.  1:01.39 CaptainCuber
58.  1:03.51 sporteisvogel
59.  1:03.53 abunickabhi
60.  1:05.32 Jacck
61.  3:01.81 MatsBergsten
62.  DNF OR cuber
62.  DNF sCs


*Skewb*(75)
1.  2.82 Charles Jerome
2.  2.89 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  3.06 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  3.34 OriginalUsername
5.  3.35 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  3.46 Legomanz
7.  3.48 sean_cut4
8.  3.57 Cale S
9.  3.62 BrianJ
10.  3.93 MichaelNielsen
11.  4.18 Grzegorz Chudzik
12.  4.30 ichcubegerne
13.  4.45 BradenTheMagician
14.  4.48 CubingwithChris
15.  4.60 JChambers13
16.  4.64 SirVivor
17.  4.69 Ty Y.
18.  4.72 Zeke Mackay
19.  4.74 MCuber
20.  4.79 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
21.  4.81 50ph14
22.  4.84 NintendoCuber
23.  4.86 VIBE_ZT
24.  4.96 MartinN13
25.  5.10 KardTrickKid_YT
26.  5.18 KrokosB
27.  5.24 MattP98
28.  5.27 Parke187
29.  5.37 DGCubes
30.  5.49 jaysammey777
31.  5.52 YouCubing
32.  5.53 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  5.55 Sean Hartman
34.  5.63 jacob.cubing
35.  5.65 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  5.69 Luke Garrett
36.  5.69 d2polld
38.  5.81 cuberkid10
39.  5.88 João Vinicius
40.  6.04 Liam Wadek
41.  6.26 Neb
42.  6.33 Dream Cubing
43.  6.39 the super cuber
44.  6.45 Torch
45.  6.60 midnightcuberx
46.  6.62 Christopher Fandrich
47.  6.98 Kit Clement
48.  7.09 Peter Preston
49.  7.54 Caleb Ashley
50.  7.72 FaLoL
51.  7.84 theit07
52.  8.16 agradess2
53.  8.24 abhijat
54.  8.41 drpfisherman
54.  8.41 Josh Costello
56.  8.62 Li Xiang
57.  9.31 abunickabhi
58.  9.64 quing
59.  9.69 Lewis
60.  9.95 nevinscph
61.  10.21 bennettstouder
62.  10.63 OR cuber
63.  11.20 DNF_Cuber
64.  11.49 PingPongCuber
65.  13.17 SUCubing
66.  14.17 Rubika-37-021204
67.  14.52 PCCuber
68.  14.82 melexi
69.  15.38 Jacck
70.  18.07 Cub3solver
71.  20.60 sCs
72.  23.40 sporteisvogel
73.  25.49 Jonascube
74.  26.35 Kurukuru
75.  30.46 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  24.45 jaysammey777
2.  24.97 DGCubes
3.  25.90 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  29.42 cuberkid10
5.  31.68 YouCubing
6.  34.47 ichcubegerne
7.  36.81 agradess2
8.  39.74 Raymos Castillo
9.  40.11 Zeke Mackay
10.  40.36 Kit Clement
11.  40.83 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  41.84 abunickabhi
13.  42.46 PingPongCuber
14.  45.10 Vlad Hordiienko
15.  45.73 jacob.cubing
16.  46.11 the super cuber
17.  46.57 Lewis
18.  1:25.66 David Reid
19.  1:26.62 PCCuber
20.  1:57.52 thomas.sch
21.  3:02.41 MatsBergsten
22.  DNF sCs


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  3:27.26 Luke Garrett
2.  3:42.52 cuberkid10
3.  4:01.92 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  4:18.10 ichcubegerne
5.  4:19.36 the super cuber
6.  4:25.83 Zeke Mackay
7.  4:43.79 YouCubing
8.  6:06.95 quing
9.  6:19.18 PingPongCuber
10.  6:29.82 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  6:39.03 abunickabhi
12.  7:22.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  8:25.20 Li Xiang
14.  12:26.35 David Reid
15.  DNF sCs


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  6.95 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.25 BMcCl1
3.  12.16 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.41 edd_dib
5.  12.83 ichcubegerne
6.  14.24 YouCubing
7.  14.51 João Vinicius
8.  16.30 drpfisherman
9.  16.35 Raymos Castillo
10.  16.57 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  16.62 Zeke Mackay
12.  16.84 cuberkid10
13.  17.97 Sean Hartman
14.  19.23 jaysammey777
15.  19.56 PingPongCuber
16.  21.94 abunickabhi
17.  24.73 jacob.cubing
18.  33.98 OR cuber
19.  38.50 Rubika-37-021204
20.  42.48 Jacck
21.  DNF sCs


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  17.12 Harsha Paladugu
2.  28.98 Zeke Mackay
3.  29.39 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  34.41 ichcubegerne
5.  35.50 YouCubing
6.  35.52 abunickabhi
7.  35.66 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  44.26 Raymos Castillo
9.  47.93 jaysammey777
10.  48.12 PingPongCuber
11.  52.32 Peter Preston
12.  56.56 jacob.cubing
13.  1:03.59 RifleCat
14.  1:06.25 Jacck
15.  1:33.95 One Wheel
16.  2:05.05 Vlad Hordiienko
17.  DNF sCs


*15 Puzzle*(15)
1.  13.34 YouCubing
2.  18.47 ichcubegerne
3.  19.94 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  23.10 Zeke Mackay
5.  23.50 PingPongCuber
6.  24.97 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  25.21 jaysammey777
8.  31.61 jacob.cubing
9.  36.64 the super cuber
10.  36.75 MatsBergsten
11.  44.60 abunickabhi
12.  47.64 Findnf
13.  1:27.26 Vlad Hordiienko
14.  5:08.34 Jacck
15.  DNF sCs


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  42.00 jaysammey777
2.  52.86 the super cuber
3.  53.04 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  63.24 abunickabhi
5.  DNF Zeke Mackay
5.  DNF Li Xiang
5.  DNF quing


*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  17.91 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.88 ichcubegerne
3.  32.02 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  39.33 YouCubing
5.  47.61 cuberkid10
6.  51.15 Zeke Mackay
7.  53.36 jaysammey777
8.  1:14.20 abunickabhi
9.  3:09.06 Rubika-37-021204
10.  DNF the super cuber
10.  DNF Y cuber
10.  DNF sCs


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  3:11.56 YouCubing
2.  3:52.02 jaysammey777
3.  4:44.91 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  DNF abunickabhi
4.  DNF sCs


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(19)
1.  23.21 cuberkid10
2.  24.85 Charles Jerome
3.  30.13 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  30.32 vishwasankarcubing
5.  48.72 Peter Preston
6.  50.49 Kit Clement
7.  1:00.29 PingPongCuber
8.  1:07.18 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  1:07.35 Tx789
10.  1:22.51 YouCubing
11.  1:35.10 jaysammey777
12.  1:37.44 kits_
13.  1:38.84 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:48.62 Zeke Mackay
15.  3:22.75 One Wheel
16.  3:43.71 David Reid
17.  4:01.08 thomas.sch
18.  6:25.00 freshcuber.de
19.  DNF sCs



*Contest results*(203)
1.  1131 the super cuber
2.  1104 jaysammey777
3.  1081 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1048 YouCubing
5.  1013 cuberkid10
6.  1008 Zeke Mackay
7.  942 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  936 Luke Garrett
9.  917 Sean Hartman
10.  907 Christopher Fandrich
11.  858 BradenTheMagician
12.  835 abunickabhi
13.  778 agradess2
14.  743 João Vinicius
15.  721 BrianJ
16.  718 JChambers13
17.  666 quing
18.  654 DGCubes
19.  652 Charles Jerome
20.  647 sean_cut4
21.  640 MCuber
22.  631 Dream Cubing
23.  623 nevinscph
24.  585 tJardigradHe
25.  580 Neb
26.  565 KrokosB
27.  556 OriginalUsername
28.  536 Grzegorz Chudzik
29.  535 jacob.cubing
30.  530 MattP98
31.  526 TheDubDubJr
32.  520 abhijat
32.  520 CubingwithChris
34.  510 KardTrickKid_YT
35.  508 PingPongCuber
35.  508 Legomanz
37.  492 Peter Preston
37.  492 sigalig
39.  488 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  488 Liam Wadek
41.  485 Raymos Castillo
42.  482 Torch
43.  480 Parke187
44.  474 FaLoL
45.  468 didiask
46.  461 Li Xiang
47.  451 Ty Y.
48.  448 Cale S
49.  447 mrsniffles01
50.  437 BMcCl1
51.  428 Heewon Seo
52.  423 Jonah Jarvis
53.  422 KatieDavies
54.  420 MichaelNielsen
55.  406 NintendoCuber
56.  399 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57.  398 Kit Clement
58.  386 mihnea3000
59.  384 50ph14
60.  383 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
61.  378 2019ECKE02
62.  364 vishwasankarcubing
63.  363 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  356 midnightcuberx
64.  356 Harsha Paladugu
66.  355 Rubadcar
67.  353 David ep
68.  351 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  349 VIBE_ZT
70.  333 fun at the joy
71.  325 ExultantCarn
72.  317 bennettstouder
73.  316 drpfisherman
74.  289 Imran Rahman
75.  286 xyzzy
76.  280 Lewis
76.  280 NathanaelCubes
78.  276 gottagitgud
79.  265 theit07
80.  264 G2013
81.  262 d2polld
82.  259 brad711
83.  255 qaz
84.  253 seungju choi
85.  249 SonofRonan
86.  248 Triangles_are_cubers
87.  246 trangium
88.  242 sCs
89.  236 Micah Morrison
89.  236 Akshat Sehgal
91.  233 Jacck
92.  232 MatsBergsten
93.  231 LittleLumos
93.  231 KingCanyon
95.  227 OR cuber
96.  224 Marcus Siu
97.  217 PCCuber
98.  208 Ali161102
99.  207 thatkid
100.  206 melexi
101.  202 Caleb Ashley
102.  200 Keenan Johnson
103.  197 Josh Costello
104.  192 nico_german_cuber
105.  191 edd_dib
106.  189 DNF_Cuber
107.  183 SomeRandomCuber1
108.  182 20luky3
109.  180 White KB
110.  179 Fred Lang
111.  175 revaldoah
112.  174 SirVivor
112.  174 SpiFunTastic
112.  174 JFCUBING
115.  166 thecubingwizard
116.  162 Jrg
117.  160 Adam Chodyniecki
118.  158 One Wheel
119.  156 Boris McCoy
120.  155 MartinN13
121.  152 FishyIshy
122.  150 Rubika-37-021204
123.  148 SlowCuberNeedsHelp
124.  144 chancet4488
125.  143 John Benwell
126.  132 CaptainCuber
127.  130 geoffdapilipino
127.  130 GenTheThief
127.  130 ImmolatedMarmoset
130.  129 RifleCat
131.  128 sporteisvogel
132.  127 Mr Cuber
133.  125 Bilbo7
133.  125 virginia
135.  123 xtreme cuber2007
136.  122 asacuber
137.  121 Keroma12
138.  120 RyanSoh
138.  120 Trig0n
140.  119 breadears
141.  117 miguelrogenmoser
141.  117 ican97
143.  116 NarenRameshB
144.  115 Findnf
145.  107 Jonascube
146.  106 thomas.sch
147.  105 David Reid
147.  105 wearephamily1719
149.  101 RedstoneTim
150.  100 filmip
151.  99 SUCubing
152.  97 ArthropodJim
153.  94 Mike Hughey
154.  93 Heath Flick
155.  88 2017LAMB06
156.  87 topppits
157.  84 GAN11 m pro
157.  84 MarkA64
159.  83 Kurukuru
160.  82 HelloKIMKIM
161.  80 Petri Krzywacki
161.  80 Jorjais
163.  78 Awder
164.  77 anna4f
165.  69 Natemophi
165.  69 Alexander
167.  68 freshcuber.de
168.  61 ROEVOSS
169.  60 lumes2121
169.  60 openseas
171.  54 Yunhooooo
171.  54 SeanMoran03
173.  52 calotret
174.  51 Y cuber
175.  49 dnguyen2204
176.  47 Ace19212
177.  45 cube.py
178.  43 TommyC
179.  42 Ethan Delmar
180.  34 [email protected]
181.  33 Kal-Flo
182.  31 willian_pessoa
182.  31 MuaazCubes
184.  30 BerSerKer
185.  25 Kai_Valdez
186.  24 A Perm
187.  23 Kchiuk
187.  23 flyingk
189.  21 Mgruenwald
189.  21 KovyTheCuber
191.  20 Cubing Forever
192.  19 cubercubercc
193.  18 Cub3solver
194.  15 Tx789
195.  14 OriEy
196.  13 GT8590
196.  13 Future
198.  12 kits_
199.  10 Iza_the_cuber
200.  9 pyrapyravince
201.  7 SuperMarioGuy4
201.  7 JailtonMendes
203.  5 #AyaWaya_123


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2021)

203 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 180!

That means our winner this week is *[email protected]!* Congratulations!!


----------

